# I think my 'mouse' is a rat!



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I doubt that she is a rat. The size difference between mice and rats is huge! I dont think she will be a rat/mouse hybred. Photos would help but I think you might just have a large mouse.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh cant wait to see pics of her!
You could just have a very big mouse. Or you may have a small rat.
Is she in with the other mice? If so do they all get along?


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

If it does turn out to be a rat I will be very suprised that it has lived aslong as it has. It would have to have some form of severe dwarfism..


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Rats and mice are different species and cannot breed together. She may have been a show bred mouse rather than a 'feeder' mouse, the latter often sold to pet shops for the pet trade (or worse!) Some show breeders do offload their surplus to pet shops and show mice tend to be larger than other mice.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

rats and mice can not cross breed

we would really need photos to say if she is a rat or a mouse though


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

please do post a picture


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

................


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Sounds like she is lonely to me. Maybe after we have decided if she is a mouse or rat you can get her a friend/friends?


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I've had mice and Rats in the past and I don't think you could get them mixed up like someone said a Rat is Huge in comparison to a mouse..And the bodies are very long. And of course I can't speak for them all but Rats are alot more sociable.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

I know this may sound a little cruel, but at 2 years old i wouldnt worry too much about getting her a friend. You will inevitably be left with another lonely mouse in the not too distant future 

wheres this pic? I would love to see a pic of rat mouse  xx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

fuzzymum said:


> I know this may sound a little cruel, but at 2 years old i wouldnt worry too much about getting her a friend. You will inevitably be left with another lonely mouse in the not too distant future


Thats why u get two newbies. But as you say she is 2 and has always been on her own. It could either go really well or really bad..dont know till you try.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

purple_x said:


> Oh cant wait to see pics of her!
> You could just have a very big mouse. Or you may have a small rat.
> Is she in with the other mice? If so do they all get along?


Now this leads me to something I have been thinking about..  And shall now go and post a thread about it..


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

i so want to see a picutre of this mouse/rat please can you post one


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Show stock mice are considerably bigger than non show stock, Ive had some tiny 'feeder' mice who were only ever destined for feeding to something else so they werent well bred, I doubt very much you would get a rat confused with a mouse, rats are a hell of a lot bigger than mice, even my female rats are huge in comparrison to any of the mice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

Please put some pics on. we all want to see her


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Could she be a multi mamite.. Or whatever they are called.. :lol: I can never get this name right.. :lol:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Could she be a multi mamite.. Or whatever they are called.. :lol: I can never get this name right.. :lol:


Thats what I am thinking..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Petitepuppet said:


> Thats what I am thinking..


:lol: did I get the name right??


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Could she be a multi mamite.. Or whatever they are called.. :lol: I can never get this name right.. :lol:


Oh yeah!!!! ^^ What she said!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Could she be a multi mamite.. Or whatever they are called.. :lol: I can never get this name right.. :lol:


Good thinking hun, does she look like this?


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> :lol: did I get the name right??


Close lol multimammate


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I am curious and want to see a picture


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Good thinking hun, does she look like this?


I want!!!:001_wub:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*why are we waiting..lalallalallalalalalalla*

hahahahhahahahhaah


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Anyone else keep refreshing the page in the hopes there will be a photo of this mouse/rat?

or am i just being sad


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

Petitepuppet said:


> Anyone else keep refreshing the page in the hopes there will be a photo of this mouse/rat?
> 
> or am i just being sad


Nope, I have been watching this closely LOL

As wants to see a mousat (see what I did there hehe)


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> As wants to see a mousat (see what I did there hehe)


Haha smooth


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

can you stop posting, I keep getting excited :skep:


:lol:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I really really really wanna see a pic now!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

purple_x said:


> I really really really wanna see a pic now!


Damn it, thought we were gonna see a pic then :nono:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.................


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

:scared::scared::scared: ***throws tamtrum***


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

Petitepuppet said:


> :scared::scared::scared: ***throws tamtrum***


Joins in with and throws a few toys around for good measure - hmmmmpppff-


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Joins in with and throws a few toys around for good measure - hmmmmpppff-


I third it... pfffffffffffffffft!!!!! :cryin::tongue_smilie:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Noooooooooo, *joins the tantrum throwing party*!! 
I'll be keeping a close eye on this thread tomorrow then!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*There is a whole wobbler being thrown down in the rodent section Mods!!!!!*

:lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> *There is a whole wobbler being thrown down in the rodent section Mods!!!!!*
> 
> :lol:


Yeah where are the mods when you need them, have you seen one MOM?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Yeah where are the mods when you need them, have you seen one MOM?


:blink:... *looks around.... :nonod: Nope.... :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

-shoves dummies in all yer gobs- :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> -shoves dummies in all yer gobs- :lol: :lol: :lol:


Its in the name..... *lil Miss*.. Bossy Madam.. :lol: :lol:  ner ner .. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> -shoves dummies in all yer gobs- :lol: :lol: :lol:


-spits back out- WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Its in the name..... *lil Miss*.. Bossy Madam.. :lol: :lol:  ner ner .. :lol:


   how wude!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> -spits back out- WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


-hands a squishy-


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> -hands a squishy-


What is a squishy????


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Help There is a Mod Throwing a Tantrum Who do we turn to now Are there any mods on stand by to Help ........

patience is a Good trait Tomorrow the pics will be here.....

Erm What is the* EXACT *Time they are being put up......I leave for work at 1.15pm BEFORE then pleeeeeaaaaassssssseeeeeee


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> What is a squishy????


This is a Squishy 









and as is holding her and everyfing


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> This is a Squishy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK.. *sits down takes a deep breath and thinks about this..... Im sure its a warebit!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> This is a Squishy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


picture theif


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> picture theif


*Mods Mods Mods!!!! *

There is a thief in the rodent section!!!! :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> *Mods Mods Mods!!!! *
> 
> There is a thief in the rodent section!!!! :lol:


me thinks someone may be having a moment of madness!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

and its not my cat whos chasing her tail


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> me thinks someone may be having a moment of madness!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> and its not my cat whos chasing her tail


T'wasn't me... :nono: :nono: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwww I went to bed, dont I get handed a squishy? *I WANT A SQUISHY*


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I Thought that pic was going to be the mousy/ratty

Lovely Bunny 

Where's the little rousy or moratty or mousyrattymousy???

The Batteries on that Camera MUST be charged by now....And if the little mousyratty is still asleep

*WAKE HIM UP FOR A PIC * pleaaaaassssseeeee


----------



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

what still no pic  well i'll have to check back tonight now


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Petitepuppet said:


> Anyone else keep refreshing the page in the hopes there will be a photo of this mouse/rat?
> 
> or am i just being sad


I keep checking this thread and I don't even have a mouse or rat. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Awwwww I went to bed, dont I get handed a squishy? *I WANT A SQUISHY*


:nono: Ma Squishy so :001_tt2::001_tt2:

I can't believe we still don't have pics of the Mousat

-carries on with very, *very* noisy tantrum. WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

omg where is the mouse/rat picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

I have just read it all and now really want to see it, and i have only known about it for 5 minutes!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Still no piccy of the mouserat :crying:
I've never wanted to see a pic so badly!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> :nono: Ma Squishy so :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> I can't believe we still don't have pics of the Mousat
> 
> -carries on with very, *very* noisy tantrum. WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


-takes squishy back- norty girls dont get squishy snuggles!!!!


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

was soo looking forward to seeing it lol


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.......................


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks like a large show mouse to me...its a while since I had one...but they filled my palm too. Definitely a mousey face anyways.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

*YAY* we have pics.

Yep deffo a mouse but wow she is huge  and very beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

Agree with the others deffo a mouse.


----------



## Sarahhampson (Nov 3, 2010)

That would of confused me first glance I would have said rat but look at it's face it say mouse lol


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

yep that is a ratamouse


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ahhh yes Ive researched this breed of mouse, shes a ....































dorable :001_wub:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

awww hello little mousey, you want to come live with me yes? :lol:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

She is definitely a mouse.
A big and utterly adorable mouse  x


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Def a mouse but she is a biggun!


----------



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

on the mouse forum that i found before this place there were lots of mice her size, show mice, shes lovely and has really nice eyes


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Shes not a show mouse =P you wouldnt get anywhere showing her but she might have "show type" heritage in her breeding line 

A lot of hobby and feeder breeders are now using "show type" mice to build the size up in their mice.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!

i just love your ratamouse shes huge adorable

I WANT! I WANT!
Ive never seen a mousie so big before i always thought mice where diddy little things but she is super cute what a treasure the size of a rat the cuteness of a mouse she is like a dream pudding love her.
you better keep your eyes on her or she might getting ratamose nabbed you will have people qeueing at your door to steal her.
utterly adorable


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Yup def got show type genes in there, I had to read all the pages in case I missed the much awaited pic lol

I have one neutered boy who is very large at over 50g and he looks odd next to my other girls who are all much smaller. He didn't come from a show breeder but obviously has the type in him.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

If she is happy on her own, then I would leave her. Size difference can affect intros in my experience. If she's not distressed then she'll be fine. You'll know if she is confident and happy or withdrawn and quiet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

Must be a common problem - perhaps an easy mistake to make!!
I thought my ex husband were a rat!
ad it turned out he were!


----------

